# joint trench



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't see why not, I would put some separation between them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The NEC doesn't care, but your local POCO (as well as other utilities) and AHJ might.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Bailey 167 said:


> We are following local utility joint trench configuration rules.


That right there should answer your question


----------

